# Social Media Posts/Pictures



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

What I'm now trying to discern is what I'm allowed to post on social media. Meaning, when it comes to all of the work we do for customers, contracts, and so-on; what products & designs am I allowed to take photos of to post to the web?

I just want to make sure I'm never infringing on anyone's rights and I need to find good content to always post.

Now along with this I'm attempting to figure out how some of the bigger guys (InkSoft users) have been able to sell crazy amounts of shirts on the web. They have upwards of 10,000 followers on Facebook & Twitter and they're mainly legitimate customers. We're definitely on the right track to getting on their level but obviously they've been able to accelerate their growth rates exponentially and there's got to be someway how.


----------



## moe_szys1ak (Jun 16, 2008)

You should be able to photograph and post just about anything you're working on unless your client requires confidentiality. If you want to be safe, you can ask your client if it's ok to post the work on your social media sites. In most cases they'll be happy to because it means getting their name out there for free, as well. Alternately, you can add it as an opt-out check box on your standard contract.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Just ask. Most places appreciate the free ad. But they can prevent you from posting images containing their logo or intellectual property so its always best to include it in your small type stating that it will be used in your portfolio unless otherwise directed. Best to mention it verbally as well and get an ok.


----------



## kotan (Jan 28, 2012)

Normally there's an NDA (Non-Disclosure Agreement) for ones which you should not post about. Otherwise, you can always ask, as Hemegone suggested. But what I'd rather do is hint on posting about it and seeing how they react to it, because if they mind the posting, they'd be vocal about it when I mention it


----------

